# Do you think Volunteering Helps?



## ke42596 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well. Just wondering what people think about volunteering in the Hospital in Clinical Care Management .  Getting some experience. Which is great. What does everyone think. Thanks for Listening   Kelly


----------



## bettinadodd (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sure hoping that it does. I just started volunteering in the Central Billing department of a hospital in my area. Since many job listings seem to include both coding and billing duties, I figure I can be learning something about billing while biding my time looking for a coding position (there have been none within an hour's commute or more of my area for many months now). I'm trying to show interest, eagerness, and enthusiasm for work, and I'm making sure that I show up on time each volunteer day and that I always thank them for having me in their department. My hope is that the 'powers that be' will notice this effort and decide that someone with those qualities might be worth hiring. I think we're both doing the right thing. Best of luck to you.


----------

